# H: Varied Chaos Marines, W: 1 Orc Boar (new one) and 5 Squigs from Squig Herd



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys.
I am looking for a few Orcs and Goblins stuff- 1 Of the new boars from the boar boyz set, and or 5 Squigs for Goblin Squig Herders.
For these I would be happy to give some Chaos Space marines, or money. I have the battleforce made and a few raptors and spawn. Only a small trade though, only a unit or so!
I need the Boar the most for a conversion, and it would be better to get squigs here than pay loads for the GW set of the site.

Thanks
Alasdair


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi guys

I have been given these bits by a friend so this is no longer open! Sorry!


----------

